# Delta rockwell 14" x 40" lathe



## Great white hunter (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys. I need some advice before I make a pricy purchase. I am about to buy a Delta Rockwell 14" x 40" tool room lathe. The guy wants $1,900 firm. I know nothing about the old Delta lathes but I see them on Ebay selling for $2500 to $4000 Comes with 3 chucks - 10" and two 12" chucks and alot of other tooling. Lathe was in a tool room and was not a production lathe. Lathe is tight and ways and gears look great. Lathe is just dirty but will clean up nice. Big upgrade from my logan 200's. The big question is can I get replacement parts if I want to freshen up the lathe? Parts like lead screw nuts, cross slide nuts and other wear parts. Just need some input on if its worth it. I really need a larger lathe and all I can find lately is worn out junk for the sam price. Thank you very much. Jason Nosse:think1:


----------



## Ray C (Jun 15, 2013)

If it's the one I'm thinking about, I like them.  As I recall though, they had a slightly unusual spindle arrangement which would be the only down-side but, once you get the collars and chucks you need, it's clear sailing.

Once again, if you decide against that unit, please send me a message.  Once again, I'm helping a fellow site member track down a lathe.  -Actually, I've got my eye open for a couple people here.

EDIT:  And for the record, I have no financial gain in seeking lathes for folks.  


Ray




jason nosse said:


> Hi guys. I need some advice before I make a pricy purchase. I am about to buy a Delta Rockwell 14" x 40" tool room lathe. The guy wants $1,900 firm. I know nothing about the old Delta lathes but I see them on Ebay selling for $2500 to $4000 Comes with 3 chucks - 10" and two 12" chucks and alot of other tooling. Lathe was in a tool room and was not a production lathe. Lathe is tight and ways and gears look great. Lathe is just dirty but will clean up nice. Big upgrade from my logan 200's. The big question is can I get replacement parts if I want to freshen up the lathe? Parts like lead screw nuts, cross slide nuts and other wear parts. Just need some input on if its worth it. I really need a larger lathe and all I can find lately is worn out junk for the sam price. Thank you very much. Jason Nosse:think1:


----------



## Great white hunter (Jun 15, 2013)

Comes with 3 chucks and a collet set. I'm going to buy it tomarrow.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 15, 2013)

If it's the one I'm thinking about, it has a very broad carriage and bed width of about 10" or more.  All the handles have round-ball knobs.  Had a solid cast iron base.  Also had the slanting ways like a LeBlond instead of V-groove.

Post pics when you can...

Ray

EDIT:  As for replacement parts...  Most anything on a lathe can be fixed... bearings, gears, leadscrews etc is not a problem and are often available as standard components.  I replaced the leadscrew on an old lathe just by ordering precision ACME screw and modifying it to fit.  Gears... I made them.  Motors?  Global Industrial or Grainger sells any motor you could need.  The trouble starts when the ways are worn.  For that you need to get into Rich's class and learn to scrape or pay thousands to have it done.




jason nosse said:


> Comes with 3 chucks and a collet set. I'm going to buy it tomarrow.


----------



## Great white hunter (Jun 15, 2013)

I will. I'm going to pick it up next weekend.


----------



## MDSpencer (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes you can get parts for that 14" Rockwell!!!!  Call me 989.385.0173 and for that LeBlond as well. email: spencertool@sbcglobal.net

Mark


----------



## coolchip54 (Feb 19, 2016)

hey ita 2016. did you get the deltA lathe ? Im looking at one now. thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you looking at a 14" lathe?

I bought one several months ago. It's being stored right now until I can make room for it.  

Ken


----------



## coolchip54 (Feb 19, 2016)

hey ken. yea You had bought a 14' delta ?. Im lookin at one now. let me know when ya get her up and running . I was trying to figure out a good price for this one. no tooling just a 3 jaw. he wants 2500 for it. seems high to me. thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, mine was bought and shipped from Ohio.  I have around $2500 tied up in mine, including shipping to get it down here along with some repair parts I picked up on the way.  It appears to be in good shape, at least for the bed ways, cross slide, taper attachment.  The head stock has some issues.  It is missing the linkage for engaging the back gear.  The gear on the spindle that engages the back gear is sitting on my book case here in my office.  It's also missing the bearing take up nut on the back end of the spindle.  Just minor details.  One of the members provided me with dimensions for making a new on, just haven't had time to do so.

Hopefully, yours is ready to hookup and go to work for you.  I try to get him down to $2K at least.  And for that, the ways need to be in good shape, no gouges, damage, etc.  Same for the cross slide.  All you have to do is run your fingernail across and feel for "grooves" in the slide surfaces.  Also how much grit, grime is under the slides when you traverse them in/out back and forth.  You going to have some wear, just no way around it, but if it looks like it hasn't been taken care of, walk away from it!


----------



## jjtgrinder (Feb 24, 2016)

I have one, you won't need parts if everything was taken care of (no learning curve crashes chuck vs carriage).
I encourage you to do a complete cleaning on it before you use it much.  Especially the oil ports and cups on the quick change gear box.
It took me about 3 months to clean everything.

If you have questions post them and we can help you.


----------

